# Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a revealed



## EntireTV (Apr 16, 2016)

This is a video uploaded to the TPC Instagram with the caption, "The master solves the cube" We now know that the XiaWei Pineapple cube will probably never be released. This was pretty expected...






THIS VIDEO IS NOT MINE, IF THE OWNER WOULD LIKE THIS VIDEO TO BE REMOVED, I WILL REMOVE IT.


----------



## Tanish (Apr 16, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> This is a video uploaded to the TPC Instagram with the caption, "The master solves the cube" We now know that the XiaWei Pineapple cube will probably never be released. This was pretty expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked cubecomps because i was damn too curious but all i got to know is that...all the videos were fake


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 16, 2016)

Tanish said:


> I just checked cubecomps because i was damn too curious but all i got to know is that...all the videos were fake



I know everyone on the outside was skeptical, but deep down we all had hope he was real...


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 16, 2016)

Eh, at least the method was good. Lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2016)

Guys. It's obviously just because he's nervous. This is his first competition and he's pretty stressed out. Give him some time.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Guys. It's obviously just because he's nervous. This is his first competition and he's pretty stressed out. Give him some time.


But in his debut, he seemed like he could move the cube pretty well, i guess that was not him.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanish said:


> Ok I agree that it was his first competition and he was nervous. But nervousness can't take your times from 6-7 seconds to 56 seconds!


TIL there are (were?) people who seriously think he's real


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

The 5-6 second solves in the trailer thingy was probably someone else


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 18, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> The 5-6 second solves in the trailer thingy was probably someone else


was prolly rowe hessler on easy cross XD


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 18, 2016)

Tanish said:


> But I don't think thecubicle.us would just put up a cuber profile of him, saying he's a cubing prodigy, unless he actually is. (sorry for my bad english)


But that is how we do April Mop on the Internet :/


----------



## imvelox (Apr 18, 2016)

He was just nervous


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2016)

Ah... I am genuinely dissapointed. I can even solve faster, and i'm just beginning to learn pcms for speedsolving :/


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> was prolly rowe hessler on easy cross XD



Must be... XD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't really care for this whole blown up hoax, but shouldn't he have been given an extra attempt? It's the judge's responsibility to reset the timer before inspection (A3b).


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 19, 2016)

http://thecubicle.us/xiawei-pineapple-p-5738.html
It was an April Fools prank. Even the cubicle admitted it. We've been fooled.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

W


qwertycuber said:


> http://thecubicle.us/xiawei-pineapple-p-5738.html
> It was an April Fools prank. Even the cubicle admitted it. We've been fooled.


What a shame. Hey, at least I won all those bets against people who said Humuhumunukunukuapua'a would defeat Zemdegs.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 19, 2016)

Haha no, we havent been fooled! Nobody believed it for a second. Anyone who posted things like "he was nervous" was trolling.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Huh I was wanting to see what that cube would be like if it was released -.-


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> Huh I was wanting to see what that cube would be like if it was released -.-



I think it's the WeiLong GTS.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I think it's the WeiLong GTS.


After looking at the mech, LTCuber told me it looked something like his GTS


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 21, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> After looking at the mech, LTCuber told me it looked something like his GTS



I checked the Cubicle's pictures, and they look exactly the same.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, we all had to see this coming. The Cubicle has released a video explaining the Michael Humu prank. It seems like it was a lot of fun to put together.






It may have been fake, but some real things came out of it, those being a crazy amount of lags and a brand new method. 

No autocorrect, I meant ALGS.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 23, 2016)

Explains everything :confused:


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 25, 2016)

But the michael HUMU sticker is real!  http://thecubicle.us/official-michael-humu-logo-p-5740.html


----------

